# Penny Farthing riding course.



## Hilldodger (27 May 2010)

Here.


----------



## Theseus (27 May 2010)

Jolly good show.

Are you coming up to Edinburgh at all or do we need to get to you?

Are replica PF's available & if so how much will they set you back?


----------



## Hilldodger (27 May 2010)

Touche said:


> Jolly good show.
> 
> Are you coming up to Edinburgh at all or do we need to get to you?
> 
> Are replica PF's available & if so how much will they set you back?



You really need to get to me but if there was enough interest and an offer of beer'n'curry to make it worthwhile, I'd love to come to Edinburgh. 

Replica Pennies are about but a lot are shocking. Joff Summerfield is the man to speak to or you can spend £2k on one of the Czech ones.


----------



## Arch (27 May 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> You really need to get to me but if there was enough interest and an offer of beer'n'curry to make it worthwhile, I'd love to come to Edinburgh.
> 
> Replica Pennies are about but a lot are shocking. Joff Summerfield is the man to speak to or you can spend £2k on one of the Czech ones.



Or for £100 I'll do you one, I just need a big enough circular MDF table top, some drain pipe, and a BMX bike...

I see the scam behind this Hilldodger - you'll be videoing the courses and making fortune on You've Been Framed...

Cool idea though, well done!


----------



## Hilldodger (27 May 2010)

Gonna be on BBC TV tomorrow, too


----------



## HJ (27 May 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> You really need to get to me but if there was enough interest and an offer of beer'n'curry to make it worthwhile, I'd love to come to Edinburgh.
> 
> Replica Pennies are about but a lot are shocking. Joff Summerfield is the man to speak to or you can spend £2k on one of the Czech ones.



How many participants would you need to make it worthwhile? There are two interested so far...


----------



## Telemark (27 May 2010)

HJ said:


> How many participants would you need to make it worthwhile? There are two interested so far...



Now three 

T


----------



## mr_cellophane (31 May 2010)

> People attending the course will be shown how to mount and ride the bike, plus learn about the history of its development and past famous racers.



But not how to dismount.


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Jun 2010)

No, you give me your credit card and pin number and once you're riding I pop to the bank. Only then do I tell you how to dismount


----------

